# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  أخبار اليوم الاربعاء 3 / 3 / 1431 هـ

## شمعه تحترق

صباح الخير 

حالة الطقس لليوم ..

 بمشيئة الله تعالى حالة الطقس المتوقعة ليوم الاربعاء 3/3/1431  الموافق 17/02/2010

تظهر تشكيلات من السحب على الاجزاء الشمالية من المملكة وعلى اجزاء من المنطقة  الغربية ولا يستبعد تكون السحب الركامية على المرتفعات الجنوبية الغربية في فترة ما  بعد الظهيرة ويستمر نشاط الرياح السطحية على الاجزاء الداخلية من غرب وشمال المملكة  مثيرة للاتربة والغبار تحد من مدى الرؤية الافقية على تلك المناطق 

البحر الأحمر :

 الرياح السطحية: جنوبية الى جنوبية غربية بسرعة 15 – 35  كم/ساعة على الجزء الشمالي والأوسط وجنوبية شرقية على الجزء الجنوبي بسرعة 15-45  كم/ساعة.
 ارتفاع الموج: من متر إلى متر ونصف قد يصل الى مترين على  الجزء الجنوبي 
 حالـة البحر: خفيف إلى متوسط الموج مائج احياناً على  الجزء الجنوبي .

الخليج العربي :

الرياح السطحية: جنوبية شرقية بسرعة 15- 35 كم/ساعة  . 
ارتفاع الموج: من متر إلى متر ونصف . 
حالـة البحر: خفيف الى متوسط الموج .

طقس القطيف في هذه الساعه6 و57  دقيقه صباحا ً:

درجة الحراره /14مئويه

نسبة الرطوبه / 93 %

سرعة الرياح / 2 كم / ساعه

اتجاه الرياح / جنوبيه

الرؤيه / 6 كم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

القطيف .. القبض على قاتل « مواطن النابية» خلال أقل من 24 ساعة

أماطت شرطة المنطقة الشرقية اللثام عن غموض مقتل المواطن الثلاثيني الذي قتل أمام  ابنه ظهر يوم أمس في بلدة النابية بمحافظة القطيف أثناء عودته من أحد المراكز  الصحية في البلدة. وكشف الناطق الإعلامي لشرطة المنطقة الشرقية العميد يوسف  القحطاني  أنه تم القبض على الجاني وهو سعودي  الجنسية في العقد الثالث من عمره ظهر الأمس في حي النسيم بمنطقة الرياض قبل مرور 24  ساعة من وصول البلاغ للجهات الأمنية، موضحاً أن القاتل فاجأ القتيل بالوقوف أمام  مركبته وترجل منها وقام بإطلاق أربع طلقات نارية من سلاح من نوع رشاش كان بحوزته  فأودى بحياته على الفور . 
 
وأشار إلى أن فريق التحقيق وشعبة البحث الجنائي قد نجحا في تحديد الجاني  والقبض عليه  بعد أن بدأت عملها فور تلقيها البلاغ، موضحاً أن كل الأدلة  تشير إلى أحد الجناة بارتكاب الجريمة. 




وبمتابعة أمنية مستمرة وبإشراف مدير شرطة الشرقية اللواء سعد بن مصلح الثبيتي،  نجح فريق التحقيق وشعبة البحث الجنائي في القبض على القاتل في وقت قياسي، مشيراً  إلى أنه من خلال التحقيقات الأولية اعترف الجاني بارتكاب الجريمة، حيث تم إيقافه  رهن التحقيق وجرى إكمال اللازم .

وهناك مصادر تقول أن هناك صلة قرابه بين الجاني والمجني عليه وقد كشفت التحقيقات الاوليه وجود خلافات شخصيه بينهما .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

و نجاة مواطن من تحويلات «شارع الرعب» بالقطيف





لا يزال مسلسل الحوادث مستمرا على طريق الرياض الذي يربط محافظة  القطيف بجزيرة تاروت، حيث أنقذت العناية الإلهية أمس الأول مواطنا عندما تعرضت  سيارته من نوع مرسيدس لحادث اصطدام بعدد من الأشجار في إحدى التحويلات على شارع  الرياض الذي يطلق عليه السائقون اسم شارع الرعب بمحافظة القطيف، حيث أدى عدم معرفة  السائق وضع المطبات بتلك التحويلات، وعدم وجود لوحات إرشادية كافية ما جعل المواطن  يحاول الالتفاف مع الطريق إلا ان عجلة القيادة اختلت واصطدمت السيارة بالاشجار  الجانبية الواقعة في منتصف الطريق، وقد باشرت دوريات المرور الحادث على الفور .  يشار إلى أن الجهات المعنية بمحافظة القطيف، قامت مؤخرا بوضع مطبات على امتداد  الطريق للحد من سرعة المركبات التي تسير بسرعات كبيرة عبر الشارع.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

فعاليات ربيع الشرقية تخطف قلوب الكبار والصغار وزوار  الخليج



يواصل المتنزهون من جميع مناطق المملكة ودول مجلس التعاون تدفقهم على المنطقة  الشرقية بمناسبة إجازة الفصل الدراسي الأول، للاستمتاع بالفعاليات المختلفة 

، وشارك الأطفال في  البرامج الترفيهية والمسابقات التي وزعت من خلالها الجوائز على المشاركين في  المهرجانات التي تقام في المنطقة، كما احتضنت المجمعات التجارية التي تزيد على «40»  مجمعا تجاريا فرحة واحتفالات الأهالي ، واكتست المنطقة الشرقية بأزهى حللها مع  بداية الإجازة لاستقبال الزوار من داخل المنطقة ومن مختلف المناطق لقضاء الإجازة في  ظل توجيهات صاحب السمو الملكي الأمير محمد بن فهد أمير المنطقة الشرقية وسمو نائبه  الأمير جلوي بن عبدالعزيز بن مساعد حيث تشهد المنطقة هذه الأيام ازدحاما مكثفا من  الزوار. 
الواجهة البحرية 
ففي الواجهة البحرية بالدمام أطلق الأطفال عنان  المتعة لأنفسهم وارتسمت البهجة على وجوههم أثناء تواجدهم مع ذويهم في الأماكن  السياحية، وتنوعت الفعاليات الترفيهية بكل اللغات والألوان. وعلى شاطئ نصف القمر  تواجد الزوار من داخل وخارج المنطقة الشرقية إضافة للقادمين من الدول المجاورة  نظراً لما يتمتع به الشاطئ من خصوصية للشباب وفعاليات متنوعة تستهدف الشباب ومن  أبرزها عروض لطائرات التحكم عن بعد وسيارات الدفع الرباعي ودبابات البانش وسباقات  الدراجات المائية والقوارب الشراعية بالإضافة إلى الفعاليات الرياضية، كما لا يفوت  البعض لحظات الغروب لالتقاط صور احترافية نادرة أو صور للذكرى
معرض  أرامكو
وتفاعل زوار معرض أرامكو السعودية والذي حمل شعار "حلق بأمان في ربيع  الألوان" والذي افتتحه نائب الرئيس لشئون أرامكو السعودية المهندس خالد بن عبد الله  البريك وسط حضور كثيف من العائلات التي استمتعت لتنوع الفعاليات التي أرضت جميع  الفئات العمرية حيث ضمت معرضا للفنون التشكيلية شارك فيها أكثر من 40 فنانا وفنانة  قدموا أكثر من 94 لوحة فنية إضافة لمسرحية كوميدية وأفلام رسوم متحركة ومعارض مخصصة  للتوعية المرورية وطرق الوقاية من حرائق المنازل، ويستمر المعرض الجمعة القادم من  الساعة الثالثة عصرا إلى العاشرة مساء. وتضمن المعرض ركنا خاصا أتاحت لزوار المعرض  التعرف على تاريخ الطيران في شركة أرامكو من خلال شرح قدمه الطيار بندر الخالدي  والذي أوضح بان أول طائرة استخدمتها الشركة كان بتاريخ 1934م بهدف الاستكشاف  والتنقيب عن البترول وتبعها استقطاب طائرات أخرى لنقل موظفي الشركة من مواقعهم  المختلفة إلى المناطق الخاصة بالتنقيب ليصل بعد ذلك عدد أسطول الشركة لـ 17 طائرة  إضافة لـ22 طائرة عامودية ساهمت في نقل أكثر من 17 آلف موظف خلال سنة 2009م. ولم  يصدق بعض الأطفال أنفسهم وهم يستخدمون جهاز محاكاة للطيران من خلال بعض الشاشات  ومقود علمهم بعض أساسيات قيادة الطائرات من خلال شرح احد الطيارين لهم. بينما  استمتع الكثير من الأطفال من خلال ورشة الرسام الصغير والتي كانت من ضمن مساهمة  مركز إبداع للفنون والتي قامت بعمل عدة ورش تدريبية كالنحت على الحجر وتغليف  الهدايا.
انطباعات الزوار
وأكد العديد من المتنزهين استمتاعهم بالمهرجان،  مشيرين إلى ان الشرقية بفعالياتها ومهرجاناتها أصبحت الوجهة الأولى للعائلة في كل  عام وأثنت هاجر البيشي من سكان المدينة المنورة على المهرجانات التي تقام في  المنطقة وأبدت انطباعا جيدا وأكدت أنها الزيارة الأولى لها ولن تكون الأخيرة فهي  ترى المنطقة تزخر بالكثير من مقومات السياحة بمعالمها الأثرية وبيوتها الطينية  القديمة وتراثها الشعبي الأصيل وأهلها الطيبين والمهرجانات التي تقام بهذه  الفعاليات الشائقة تشجع أكثر للمجيء والحضور ومتابعتها. وامتدح عمر المرزوق الأجواء  والتي وصفها بالرائعة وقال: ان المنطقة الشرقية تتمتع بأجواء سياحية رائعة وجاذبة  وتوفر مثل هذه المهرجانات والجهود المقدمة تعطي انطباعا ايجابيا واهتماما كبيرا  بازدهار السياحة في المنطقة ، وقال محمد خليفة من قطر: كل عام آتي أنا وأسرتي إلى  المنطقة الشرقية وخاصة في إجازة منتصف العام لأزور أهلي من ناحية ومن ناحية أخرى  لأقضي أياما جميلة في أجواء جميلة حيث ازور الشواطئ وأقوم بالتخييم وأقضي ساعات  رائعة انا وأولادي، وقال: ما يميز الشرقية الأمن والأمان والتقاليد الإسلامية في كل  المظاهر التي تفتقدها مناطق أخرى ، وقال عبدالمحسن الفحل من المدينة المنورة: اخترت  المنطقة الشرقية من بين المناطق الأخرى بحثا عن الراحة والاستجمام في شواطئها  ومرافقها الجميلة، مشيرا الى انها تتمتع بأجمل الشواطئ في الخليج العربي. وأضاف :  اتنقل مع عائلتي بين شاطئ نصف القمر وواجهاتها البحرية التي تتوافر بها المدن  الترفيهية والمسطحات الخضراء والمطاعم والمنتزهات الترفيهية والمجمعات التجارية.  واستمتع علي الناصر بمهرجان "سايتك" الذي يعرض فيه ولأول مرة على مستوى المنطقة  الشرقية معرض الديناصورات.
هواة البر
كما تزدحم المناطق البرية في النعيرية  بهواة البر الذين جاءوا من كل مكان للاستمتاع بالمناظر الجميلة فيقول المتنزه نادي  النادي:نأتي هنا إلى محافظة النعيرية من الأحساء بشكل سنوي لقضاء الإجازة  والاستمتاع بالأجواء الربيعية التي تعرف بها محافظة النعيرية على مستوى المنطقة  ولربما على مستوى المملكة لما نشاهده من وجود الكثير من المتنزهين من أبناء الدول  الخليجية الذين يقيمون في مخيمات كثيرة وتمتلىء بهم الفيافي . وأضاف المتنزه  عبدالمجيد شاتي قائلا: إن النعيرية لها طابع خاص في الرحلات البرية والكشتات ،حيث  وجهت الكثيرين إلى هذه المحافظة الجميلة التي يرتبط اسمها باسم الربيع وتصلنا  أخبارها في أماكن إقامتنا.
كما لو تمنينا أننا نتواجد للتخييم بها بشكل أوسع  ومدة أطول حيث تمر علينا الأيام والساعات كلحظات سريعة لا تنسى بجمال ما نجد فيها  من أنس وسعادة

----------


## شمعه تحترق

عطل ميكانيكي مفاجىء ينهي حياة شاب





لقي شاب يبلغ من العمر 20 عاما مصرعه أمس الاول إثر تعرضه لحادث  مروري بطريق مطار الملك فهد بالدمام، حيث أكد شهود العيان أن الحادث وقع عند حوالي  الساعة الرابعة عصراً بعد نقطة التفتيش التي تبعد عن كبري أبو حدرية المطار بـ «3»  كيلو متر تقريباً وفي طريق الذهاب للمطار نتيجة عطل ميكانيكي مفاجىء بالسيارة  بالجهة اليمنى ونتيجة للسرعة الزائدة لم يتمكن الشاب من السيطرة على السيارة ما الى  انحراف المركبة وارتطامها بعمود الإنارة في الطريق واقتلاعه لتستقر السيارة باحدى  جنبات الطريق ويحاصر الشاب داخل المركبة نتيجة لقوة الضربة ليلتقط الشاب العشريني  أنفاسه الأخيرة وهو في داخل السيارة. واشار شهود العيان الى أن الشاب ظل وقت كبير  يتنفس داخل السيارة بعد ان التفت اجزاؤها عليه إلا انه لم يستطع مواصلة الحياة قبل  مباشرة الجهات المعنية للحادث.
وقد حاولوا استخراجه من السيارة لكنهم لم يتمكنوا  من ذلك. وباشرت فرقة من الدفاع المدني بصفوى استخراج الشاب من المركبة ثم حضر  الهلال الأحمر بعد ذلك. 
كما باشرت دوريات الأمن الحادث لمعرفة ملابساته.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

وفي حفر الباطن ..


إنقاذ مصاب في حادثة سير من «تمزق»  الأعضاء الداخلية


 تمكن فريق طبي من إجراء عملية جراحية «حساسة ومعقدة»، لمريض تعرض مساء أول من  أمس إلى حادثة مرورية، ما أدى إلى إصابته بإصابة «شديدة» في البطن. ونقل المصاب إلى  قسم الإسعاف في مستشفى الملك خالد العام في حفر الباطن.

وقام اختصاصي الجراحة العامة الدكتور باسل العم، بإجراء تقييم مبدئي للإصابة،  وقدم الإسعافات الأولية للمريض. وتبين بعد إجراء فحص فوري بالموجات فوق الصوتية  للبطن، وجود نزيف شديد في البطن، فقرر نقل المريض على الفور إلى غرفة العمليات. إذ  قام استشاري جراحة الجهاز الهضمي الدكتور حسين خليل، بإجراء فتح سريع للبطن، وتبين  وجود تمزق كامل في كل من وريد الباب الكبدي والبنكرياس، وتمزق في الاثنى عشر، وقطع  كامل في القناة المرارية الجامعة. وباشر الاستشاري عملية إصلاح الأجزاء المتهتكة،  بمساعدة أطباء جراحة الأوعية الدموية، فاستؤصلت الأنسجة المتهتكة من البنكرياس،  وتمت «مُفاغرة» قناة البنكرياس مع المعدة، واستئصال قسم من الاثني عشري، ثم قام  الجراح بوصل المعدة مع الجزء الثاني من الأمعاء الدقيقة (الصائم)، وبعد ذلك تمت  «مُفاغرة» القناة المرارية مع أمعاء الدقيقة أيضاً، وبذلك تمت العملية بنجاح.

استغرقت العميلة نحو سبع ساعات، تم أثناءها نقل تسعة أكياس من الدم إلى المريض،  الذي نقل لاحقاً إلى وحدة العناية المركزة، إذ تعاون أطباء المستشفى على العناية في  المريض، حتى استعاد وعيه، واجتاز مرحلة الخطر. ونقل لاحقاً إلى جناح الجراحة،  وتواصلت العناية فيه إلى أن خرج من المستشفى على أحسن حال.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

اما في الاحساء ..

 «السيارة الطائرة» تحطم محلاً بالنجاح



العناية الالهية تنقذ شابا كاد يتسبب في كارثة في شارع النجاح  وذلك عندما كان يقود سيارته بسرعة فائقة في شارع النجاح وفوجئ الشاب بوقوف السيارات  امامه مما ادى الى اختلال عجلة القيادة وفقده السيطرة على السيارة ليرتطم بإحدى  السيارات ويؤدي اصطدامه الى طيران السيارة في الهواء وعبورها رصيف المشاة وقفزها  الحواجز الأسمنتية لترتطم بجدار أحد المحلات التجارية بشارع النجاح وشاءت العناية  الإلهية ابتعاد المارة عن منطقة الحادث فوق الرصيف ولم يسفر الحادث عن أي  إصابات.
وطالب العديد من الأهالي بوضـــــع لوحات إرشادية للسائقين بعد ما تم  وضع مطبات بالشارع حتى يتم التنبيه بوجود مطبات والجدير بالذكر أن العديد من  الحوادث قد وقعت بشارع النجاح وتقوم أمانة الأحساء بوضع مطبات وكذلك إشارة مرورية  من أجل الحد من السرعة والحوادث.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إزالة المظلات من أمام المنازل... تثير  «لغطاً» بين أصحابها والبلديات



 شرعت البلديات التابعة لأمانة المنطقة الشرقية، في إزالة المظلات المخالفة، من  أمام المنازل والمحال التجارية. بعد نحو شهر من تنبيه وجهته الأمانة لأصحاب  المظلات. فيما اتهم أصحابها المسؤولين عن تطبيق القرار، بعدم إشعارهم وتقديم إنذار  لهم بالإزالة، إضافة إلى ترك مُخلفات المظلات أمام المنازل بعد هدمها.
ويلزم قرار الأمانة أصحاب المظلات المخالفة، ممن لم يُزلها بعد إنذاره، بـ «تحمل  كلفة الإزالة». وذكر عدد من أصحاب المظلات، في حي أحد في الدمام، أن عملية إزالة  المظلات من قبل بلدية غرب الدمام، أول من أمس، «تمت من دون إنذار سابق»، مشيرين إلى  أن سبب الإزالة، تمثل «في شكل المظلات الجمالي». واتهموا في الوقت ذاته «عمال  البلدية بترك ركام المظلات أمام المنازل وعدم رفعها، ما شوه المنظر العام».
وقال صاحب مظلة: «إن العمال هدموا مظلة مصنوعة من الحديد، من أمام منزلي، من دون  إنذاري»، موضحاً أن «المظلة لم تؤثر على الشكل الجمالي في الشارع. كما أن العمال  تركوا ركام المظلة بعد هدمها». وأشار إلى مخاطبة مسؤولي البلدية، «إلا أنهم لم  يتجاوبوا مع خطابنا، وطلبوا منا تقديم الشكوى إلى أمين الشرقية». وفي ظل اللبس في  عدم فهم حيثيات قرار إزالة المظلات، طالبوا أمانة الشرقية بـ «سرعة التدخل،  وحمايتهم من عسف البلدية وموظفيها». ورأى سكان في حي أحد، أن البلدية «تهتم في  المظلات، فيما كثير من شوارع الحي من دون إسفلت جديد، في وقت يتحدثون فيه عن  الجماليات»، مطالبين بـ«سفلتة الشوارع الداخلية في الأحياء، التي أدت إلى تلفيات في  السيارات». ما دعا بعضهم إلى «بحث رفع دعوى أمام المحكمة الإدارية، والمطالبة  بتكاليف إصلاح السيارات».
«الأمانة تنفي»
بدوره، نفى الناطق الإعلامي في أمانة الشرقية حسين البلوشي، إزالة مظلات من دون  إنذار أصحابها. وقال: «إن البلديات أشعرت مالكي المظلات، بالإزالة، وقدمت لهم  مُهلًا زمنية، تراوحت بين أسبوع إلى أسبوعين، وفي حال لم تُزل المظلة؛ يقوم عمال  البلدية بإزالتها، ورفع الأنقاض»، مبيناً أن «صاحب المظلة يتحمل كلفة الإزالة،  لإعطائه مهلة ليزيلها بنفسه». وأضاف البلوشي، أن «البلديات عملت على حصر كامل  المظلات الواقعة ضمن محيطها الإداري، بعد صدور قرار إزالتها من قبل أمين المنطقة  الشرقية، قبل نحو شهر»، موضحاً أن البلدية، «إضافة إلى حصر المظلات، تعمل على  توثيقها، وتضع إشعاراً تحدد فيه الفترة الزمنية لإزالة المظلة». وبين أن القرار  «ينطبق على المظلات الواقعة في الشارع، أمام المنزل أو فوق رصيف الخدمات، إضافة إلى  المظلات في الأراضي المفتوحة العامة. وليست الواقعة في محيط أرض المالك، أو امتداد  منزله»، مضيفاً أن «جميع أنواع المظلات، سواءً العادية أو ذات الشكل الجمالي،  تُعتبر مُخالفة. ويشمل القرار جميع الأحياء من دون استثناء». وأشار إلى أن إزالة  المظلة «يعقبه رفعها من الشارع، بهدف الحفاظ على جمال الحي وشوارعه، وهو هدف رئيس»،  مؤكداً أن البلدية «إذا قامت بعملية الإزالة فهي مُلزمة برفع المخلفات». وذكر أن  «أول بلدية عملت على إزالة المظلات، هي غرب الدمام، بعد حصر الأحياء وتقديم إنذارات  لأصحاب المظلات. كما أن الإزالة متواصلة في الظهران والخبر والدمام». وأوضح أن  القرار «يشمل المنازل والمحال التجارية، فالتعميم صريح، ولا غبار عليه. ونص القرار  على أن المحال التي تضع سلاسل حديد لحجز مواقف لها، يجب عليها إزالتها  أيضاً».

----------


## شمعه تحترق

العثور على جثة رضيع في أنبوب صرف صحي بالخفجي



عثرت الجهات الأمنية بمحافظة الخفجي عصر اليوم على جثة طفل حديث الولادة بداخل  مواسير الصرف الصحي في سكن موظفي وزارة المالية بالمحافظة. وأشارت مصادر مطلعة  لـ"سبق" إلى أن علميات شرطة محافظة الخفجي تلقت بلاغاً من مواطن أكد العثور على جثة  رضيع حديث الولادة بداخل أنبوب للصرف الصحي بسكن خاص بموظفي وزارة المالية في الدور  الثاني للعمارة السكنية المكونة من خمسة أدوار. 
 
وأوضحت المصادر أنه على الفور انتقل فريق التحقيق إلى موقع الحادث وتبين أثناء  المعاينة أن جثة الطفل عالقة داخل الماسورة، وجرى استدعاء فرقة من الدفاع المدني  للصعود على السلالم وتكسير وانتشال الطفل ونقله إلى ثلاجة الموتى بمستشفى  الخفجي. 

 
وتشير التحقيقات الأولية إلى أن جثة الرضيع موجودة داخل أنبوب الصرف الصحي منذ  أكثر من شهر.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

شابان يضربان مقيما ويسلبانه نقوده وجواله


تعرض وافد من جنسية آسيوية للضرب والسلب على يد شابين حيث قاما  بسلب هاتفه المحمول ومحفظته وما تحويه من نقود, وتعود التفاصيل كما يرويها صديقه  قائلا: عندما كان ذاهباً لغرفته ومقر سكنه الواقع على شارع الأمير مساعد بن  عبدالرحمن في وقت الظهيرة لتناول وجبة الغداء انقض عليه شابان في العشرين من عمرهما  تقريباً, ووجهوا له ضربات قوية على وجهه وظهره ورأسه وبعد ذلك قام أحدهم بتقييده  فيما قام الآخر بسلب جواله وقام باستخراج محفظته وسلب 500 ريال تقريبا, ثم سددا له  عدة ضربات حتى سقط على الأرض ولاذا بالفرار فقام الوافد بإبلاغ دوريات الأمن التي  حضرت الى الموقع على الفور وتوجهوا به لمركز شرطة العريجاء وقدم بلاغه بالمركز  وطلبوا منه الادلاء بأوصافهما وسيارتهما ولكن من شدة الضربات لم يتذكر أشكالهم وقدم  لهم بعض الصفات. وتم تعميم الاوصاف وجاري البحث عن الجناة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

العثور على مواطن مقتولا بالجبال 



تلقت ادارة الدفاع المدني بالمدينة المنورة بلاغا يفيد بفقدان شاب  يبلغ من العمر 25 عاما من قبل ذويه في جنوب المدينة المنورة بمسافة 25 كم في منطقة  العشيرة , حيث تم تحريك فرقتي إنقاذ وفرقة إسعاف للموقع وقامت فرق الإنقاذ عند  الوصول بعملية البحث بمنطقة الجبال واستمرت عمليات البحث لمدة ثلاث ساعات وتمكنت  فرق الإنقاذ من الوصول للشخص المفقود والذي اتضح أنه متوفى نتيجة إصابته لطلق ناري  في جسمه وبجواره سلاح ناري (شوزن) .
وأوضح العقيد منصور بن بطيحان الجهني  المتحدث الإعلامي بإدارة الدفاع المدني أنه عند الساعة 4.30 صباحا تبلغت غرفة  عمليات الدفاع المدني بالمدينة المنورة عن فقد مواطن في منطقة العشيرة جنوب المدينة  واتضح أنه متوفى نتيجة إصابته بطلق ناري في جسمه وبجواره سلاح ناري, وقد قامت فرق  الإنقاذ بالتحفظ عليه وتسليمه بعد ذلك إلى الجهة المختصة في شرطة منطقة المدينة  المنورة لاتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

كان ذلك في المدينه أما في مكه ..


تطويق شجار بين 40 مراهقا وعمال  مطعم


أنهت سلطات الأمن في العاصمة المقدسة، البارحة الأولى، شجارا بين 40 شابا في الطابق  الثالث في برج تجاري في مكة المكرمة وألحق المتشاجرون أضرارا وتلفيات متفاوتة في  مراكز تسوق ومتاجر مجاورة. في الأثناء قررت هيئة الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر  منع دخول الشباب والعزاب إلى متاجر ومطاعم البرج في إجراء تحوطي استهدف منع تجدد  العراك، فيما اكتفت سلطات الأمن بأخذ تعهدات خطية على أطراف الشجار قضت منعهم من  العودة إلى الشجار والاشتباك، كما سجل العاملون في الموقع تنازلات خطية عن  المعتدين. وذكرت التقارير أن الاشتباك بدأ بملاسنات بين مراهقين وعاملين في أحد  مطاعم الوجبات السريعة بسبب تأخر تنفيذ الطلبات، فتطورت المشاحنات إلى عراك يدوي  استخدم فيه المراهقون الأسلحة البيضاء فحاول حراس الأمن في المبنى التدخل لاحتواء  الحادث ووجدوا أنفسهم في قلب الشجار، لكن السلطات الأمنية تدخلت في الوقت المناسب  وسيطرت على الأوضاع وفرضت الهدوء في المكان. وبحسب مسؤول في مطعم الشجار، فإن عددا  من المراهقين جلسوا على الطاولات وهم يرددون الأغاني، وأطلق بعضهم إساءات إلى  العمال فحدث اشتباك يدوي عنيف بين الطرفين فحاول خمسة من رجال الحراسات الخاصة  احتواء الأمر، لكنهم وقفوا عاجزين في مواجهة 40 شابا انهالوا على الجميع بالضرب،  غير أن سلطات الأمن تدخلت في الحال لاحتواء الإشكالية. المتحدث الرسمي في شرطة  العاصمة المقدسة، الرائد عبد المحسن الميمان، أكد  أن مهمة الشرطة تتمثل في  منع وقوع حوادث الشجار في أي موقع، والقبض على أطرافه، وتقديمهم إلى العدالة، مشيرا  إلى أن حراس الأمن في الأسواق التجارية يتولون التدخل المبدئي لحين وصول فرق  الشرطة. إلى ذلك كشف نائب الرئاسة العامة لشؤون الحرمين الدكتور يوسف الوابل تشكيل  أكثر من خمس لجان متخصصة لمكافحة مشاكل الشباب في محيط المنطقة. وقال «مهام إدارتنا  تقف عند حدود الرخام الأبيض لساحات الحرم، وما بعد ذلك توكل مسؤولياته إلى جهات  أخرى في هيئات الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر، وزارة الأوقاف والسلطات الأمنية».  ووصف الدكتور الوايل مشاجرة الشباب أمس بأنها «لا تتجاوز ممارسات فردية خاطئة، يتم  حيالها، اتخاذ الإجراءت المناسبة». 
في غضون ذلك انتقد عدد من ملاك وعمال المتاجر في البرج تصرفات بعض الشبان. وقالوا  إن مثل هذه الظواهر تكررت أكثر من مرة بسبب ندرة الحراسات الأمنية في الموقع،

----------


## شمعه تحترق

سقوط سيارة في نافورة جمالية  .. وحوادث متفرقه اخرى


قضى خليجي وأصيب  مرافقه العربي في انقلاب وتحطم سيارة غرب محافظة رفحاء بنحو 75 كيلو مترا أمس، ونقل  الجريح للعلاج في المستشفى وغادر بعد تعافيه، فيما أودعت جثة القتيل في ثلاجة  الموتى في انتظار حضور أسرته. وعزا المتحدث الرسمي في شرطة منطقة الحدود الشمالية  العقيد بندر الأيداء سبب الحادث إلى السرعة وعدم التقيد بقواعد المرور. 

وفي القريات  سقطت سيارة وسط نافورة جمالية في دوار وسط المدينة، وبحسب التقارير فقد السائق  المسرع السيطرة على المقود، فانحرفت المركبة لتستقر وسط المجسم الجمالي وتعرض  سائقها إلى جروح غير خطرة. وسارعت رافعة إلى إجلاء السيارة وسط حشد كبير من  الفضوليين والمارة.

وفي طريف اشتعلت سيارة داخل ورشة ميكانيكا في المنطقة  الصناعية، وانطلقت إلى المكان فرقة من الدفاع المدني وسيطرت على النار دون إصابات.  وبحسب الوقائع فإن العمال أغلقوا الورشة ومضوا إلى منازلهم وبعد ساعات اشتعلت  المركبة. وعزا مصدر الحادث إلى ارتفاع درجات الحرارة الناجمة عن أعمال اللحام.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

تم إيداعه في التوقيف وما زالت التحقيقات جارية

القبض على "راقٍ" قام بابتزاز سيدة سعودية في حفر الباطن




تمكنت شرطة محافظة حفر الباطن من القبض مؤخراً على مواطن ثلاثيني قام بابتزاز امرأة  سعودية بعد أن أوهمها بأنه راقٍ شرعي، وقام بالقراءة عليها ومن ثم ابتزازها. 



 وقال الناطق الإعلامي لشرطة المنطقة الشرقية العميد يوسف القحطاني إن شرطة  محافظة حفر الباطن داهمت مساء يوم الخميس الماضي منزل مواطن 32 سنة يمارس الرقيه  الشرعية، بناء على بلاغ تقدم به مواطن عن تعرض زوجته للابتزاز وأثناء المداهمة حاول  المدعي عليه الهروب إلا أنه تم القبض عليه وإيداعه التوقيف وما زالت التحقيقات  جارية. 


وفي التفاصيل 

وكانت المرأة  قدّمت بلاغاً للجهات الأمنية، إدّعت فيه بأنها ذهبت برفقة  شقيقتها إلى أحد الرقاة للقراءة عليها قبل نحو 8 سنوات، وقام بالقراءة والتمتمة  عليها بكلمات غير مفهومة، ومن ثم قام بتسليمها ورقة يُشتبه أن يكون كتب عليها طلاسم  سحر وشعوذة؛ لتنقلب حياتها رأساً على عقب بعدها، وتنشب الخلافات بينها وبين  زوجها.

 وأضافت أنه قام بالإتّصال عليها عدّة مرات ليسيطر عليها، وتطوّرت العلاقة  فيما بينهما، ومن ثم طلب منها الخروج معه بسيارته، واعتدى عليها عدة مرات.

وبعد أن سئمت من هذا الوضع تقدّمت ببلاغ لدى الجهات الأمنية، مشيرة إلى أن سبب  تأخرها في تقديم البلاغ لأنها كانت خائفة من أن يقوم بإلحاق الأذى بها عن طريق  السحر. وعند مصارحتها لزوجها وجدت التشجيع الكافي لتقديم بلاغ رسمي ضده. وقد اعترض  المدّعى عليه على هذا الحُكم، وجرى رفع أوراقه لمحكمة التمييز.

 :huh:  يااربي هالنساء الى متى يصدقوا هالخرابيط ويجروا الاذى لأنفسهم من وراها

----------


## شمعه تحترق

العثور على جثة آسيوية داخل  حقيبة


عثرت الجهات  الأمنية في العاصمة المقدسة البارحة على جثة في حال تعفن داخل حقيبة في مخطط  الحمراء في مكة، بعد تلقيها بلاغا من أحد المواطنين بعد أن فاحت رائحتها.
وباشرت  الفرق الأمنية التحقيق في الحالة بمعاينة الجثة ثم نقلها إلى ثلاجة الموتى في  مستشفى الملك فيصل في الششة، وتكليف الطبيب الشرعي بالكشف عليها لتحديد أسباب  الوفاة.
وأظهرت التحقيقات الأولية أن الجثة تعود لامرأة آسيوية قد تكون من  متخلفي العمرة، وتوفيت طبيعيا ولم يجد ذووها وسيلة للتخلص منها بغير وضعها في حقيبة  ورميها على قارعة الطريق. 
وأوضح الناطق الإعلامي في شرطة العاصمة المقدسة  الرائد عبد المحسن الميمان، أن التحقيقات والتحريات جارية لمعرفة أسباب وجود هذه  الجثة التي عثر عليها داخل حقيبة ملقاة على قارعة الطريق.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

على غير المعتاد ..


«صقارة» في مهرجان بريدة 




فاجأت أم بندر (28 عاما) زوار وزائرات مهرجان ربيع بريدة 31، باصطحابها صقرا  واستعراض مهاراتها في الصيد، بعد أن جرت العادة على هيمنة الرجال على هذه  الهواية.
وأوضحت أم بندر أنها تنحدر من أسرة عريقة في الصيد، إذ اكتسبت هذه  الهواية، مضيفة «تعودت الخروج مع أسرتي لممارسة الصيد، حتى بات من أفضل  هواياتي».
وزادت أم بندر: «رغم أني لم أتوقع توافد النساء على جناح المقناص، إلا  أني حظيت بإقبال كبير من الزائرات خصوصا الفتيات وصغيرات السن، بغية تعلم فنون  الصيد بالصقور».
وخلصت إلى أن إقبال النساء على تعلم هذه الهواية يرجع إلى تشبع  الرجال من ممارستها، فيما يزداد حضور النساء لتعلم الصيد يوما بعد آخر.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

3 تائهين يستنجدون بالدفاع المدني


استنجد 3 مواطنين بقوات الدفاع المدني بعد ضياعهم في إحدى الصحاري الواقعة على طريق  المدينة -تبوك كيلو 98 شمال المدينة حيث ورد الاتصال من المجموعة وذكروا أنهم لا  يستدلون الطريق وإنهم في حاله إعياء شديد ولم يتمكنوا من العوده وتم تكليف فرقة  إنقاذ وإسعاف من مركز المليليح الواقع على طريق تبوك والقيام على الفور بعملية  البحث عنهم مع التواصل معهم عن طريق الهاتف حتى تمكنت فرق الإنقاذ من الوصول لهم،  حيث اتضح ان مركبتهم قد علقت بالرمال.
وتم إنقاذهم وتقديم المعونة لهم وإخراج  سيارتهم من وسط الرمال واتضح انهم كانوا يقضون نزهة في المنطقة الا انهم تفاجأوا  وعند محاولتهم الرجوع تفاجأوا باختلاف الطرق وعدم مقدرتهم على الرجوع.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

خلاف بين الصحة وهيئة الدواء حول صلاحية 200 ألف جرعة من لقاح أنفلونزا الخنازير


الخلاف قائم بين الصحة وهيئة الدواء حول صلاحية 200 ألف جرعة من لقاح أنفلونزا  الخنازير 
هيئة الغذاء والدواء تصر على موقفها من تلك اللقاحات التي لم تجتاز  اختبارات السمية وعدم مطابقتها لمواصفات الشركة المصنعة ووزارة الصحة ترد بأنها  مستمرة في حملتها وخبراء أمريكيين بالمملكة لمعرفة الحقيقة .

ماشاءالله والناس ضحية صفقه امريكيه وحماقه عربيه سعوديه

----------


## شمعه تحترق

استغل توقفه لأداء صلاة العشاء

مجهول يسرق 40 ألف ريال من سيارة مقيم بالأفلاج

تعرضت سيارة مقيم مصري يعمل مندوب تحصيل لإحدى الشركات المختصة بتوزيع الزيوت مساء  أمس الاثنين لكسر وسرقة 40 ألف ريال كانت داخلها. 
 
وبحسب المقيم فإنه توقف لتأدية صلاة العشاء في أحد مساجد محافظة الأفلاج، حين  أقدم مجهول على كسر زجاجها وسرقة ما كان بداخلها، فيما باشرت الدوريات الأمنية  الموقع ومن خلال معاينة السيارة إتضح أن مجهولاً استغل فترة الصلاة وتمكن من كسر  زجاج الباب الأيمن مستخدماً أداة صلبة، واستولى على النقود وفر هاربا إلى جهة  مجهولة. فيما لا يزال البحث جارياً عن السارق.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

رضيع بريطاني يمشي في الشهر السادس



أدهش رضيع بريطاني في الشهر السادس من العمر أبويه وخبراء طبيين لأنه بدأ المشي من  دون مساعدة أحد، بدلاً من أن يحبو .



وذكرت صحيفة “ديلي ميل” أن  الرضيع برودغي كسفيار بإمكانه المشي لست خطوات من دون أي مساعدة، في حين أن الأطفال  يجهدون للمشي في السنة الأولى من العمر .



وقال الأبوان دافيد كنغ (  27 سنة) وماري ( 30 سنة) إنه كانت لديهما قناعة بأن طفلهما سيمشي قريباً بعد أن  لاحظا أنه استطاع الجلوس بمفرده عندما كان في الشهر الثالث .



ويقول  الأطباء إن الطفل عندما يكون عمره ما بين 4 و12 أسبوعاً يحاول رفع رأسه عندما يكون  منبطحاً على بطنه، وفي الفترة ما بين 3 و5 أشهر يحاول التقاط الأشياء من حوله، وما  بين الشهرين السادس والثامن بإمكانه الجلوس من دون مساعدة، وما بين الشهرين السادس  والتاسع يحبو على الارض، أما عندما يتراوح عمره ما بين 10 و18 شهراً فعندها يبدأ  خطواته الأولى في الحياة .



وقالت الأم “كان الأمر بالنسبة لي صدمة،  لم نصدق ذلك، لم أعتقد للحظة أن باستطاعته المشي في هذا العمر”، مضيفة إن المشكلة  التي تواجهها مع زوجها الآن هي مراقبة أين يذهب وإلى أين تقوده قدماه خشية تعرضه  للأذى؟

----------


## شمعه تحترق

تناولوا مائة حمار قبله..  :bigsmile: 

القبض على أسيويين  احتفلوا بعيد الحب بذبح حمار وأكله بالخرطوم



ألقت قوات الأمن السودانية على عدد من الأسيويين قاموا بذبح حمار وتناوله ابتهاجا  بعيد الحب.
وتقول المعلومات أن عددا من المواطنين السودانيين كانوا وقد تفاجئوا  بوجود جثة الحمار ملقاة بأحد المناطق وقد تعرضت للنهش التام مما أثار استغرابهم  بشدة ودفعهم للاتصال بالجهات الأمنية التي باشرت موقع الحادث.
واتضح من خلال  التحريات التي أجرتها شرطة الحاج يوسف أن عددا من العمال هم وراء الظاهرة التي  تصاعدت بشدة في عدد من أحياء الخرطوم على الرغم من أن المواطنين نبهوهم لضرورة  احترام الأعراف والتقاليد السودانية التي تمنع أكل لحوم الحمير بالبلاد.
وقال  مصدر أمني  أن الحمار تم ذبحه وتقطيعه بمهنية عالية مما يؤكد بما لا يدع  مجالاً للشك أن من قاموا بمثل الفعل متمرسون للغاية في العمل وعثرت الشرطة على جلده  بالإضافة للمخلفات الأخرى.
وأشار المصدر إلى أن الآسيويين درجوا على شراء الحمير  من سوق "حلة كوكو" المشهور وكانوا يخضعونها للفحص الطبي قبل ذبحها لأكل لحومها  المفضلة لديهم وأن عدد الحمير التي ذبحها الآسيويين تجاوزت المائة حمار ،حيث كانوا  يذبحونها داخل حمامات سكنهم الخاص،ويتخلصون من الرأس والجلد والأرجل برميها في مكان  مخصص لرمي النفايات.
وأضاف المصدر أنهم اشتروا الحمار الذي كشفهم مؤخراً بمبلغ  (395) جنيهاً في ذات اليوم واستمتع بالأكل منه 110 عامل وضمت موائدهم إلى جانب لحم  الحمار لحوم الخنزير والأسماك واحتفظوا بما تبقى من اللحم في الثلاجات لإفطار يوم  الجمعة القادم.


عليهم بالعافيه  :toung:

----------


## شمعه تحترق

3 فرنسيات يطفئن السجائر في جسد خمسيني


قامت ثلاث فتيات فرنسيات بتعذيب رجل في الخامسة والخمسين من العمر  بأفظع أنواع التعذيب ليمنحهن الرقم السري لبطاقة الائتمان الخاصة به بدعوى حاجتهن  إلى التسوق.
وقالت صحيفة لوموند إن الفتيات اللاتي تبلغ أعمارهن الرابعة عشرة  والخامسة عشرة والسابعة عشرة على التوالي وينتمين إلى مدينة جرينوبل جنوب شرق فرنسا  اعترفن بالواقعة وتم نقلهن إلى سجن الأحداث ريثما يقدمن للمحاكمة بتهم الابتزاز  وممارسة التعذيب الوحشي. وأضافت الصحيفة أنهن لم يبدين أي نوع من الندم على فعلتهن،  وكل ما صدر عنهن أنهن أردن التبضع فحسب. ولم تتضح حتى الآن خلفيات الحادث ، إلا أن  الفتاة ذات الخمسة عشر عاما قالت إنها كانت تتردد بانتظام على الرجل الذي يعيش وحده  في أحد المساكن الشعبية، ويعاني اهتزازات نفسية.
وأوضحت الصحيفة أن الفتيات  الثلاث ضربن الرجل على رأسه بمطرقة وطعنّه بسكين كانت معهن وخلعن ملابسه ليطفئن في  ظهره سجائر مشتعلة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

السجن 22 سنة لأسترالي أغتصب ابنته 30 عاما وأنجب منها 4 أولاد



حكم على أسترالي أنجب 4 أولاد من ابنته خلال ثلاثة عقود بالسجن لمدة تزيد عن 22  سنة.

وذكرت وكالة الأنباء الأسترالية "آيه آيه بي" أن محكمة فيكتوريا عقدت  جلسة استماع للبحث في مسألة استغلال الرجل لابنته جنسياً منذ كانت في الـ13 من  العمر إلى أن بلغت سن الرشد بشكل شبه يومي.

وخلال النطق بالحكم، قالت  القاضية سوزان بولن ان ما اقترفه الرجل البالغ من العمر "66 سنة" يصب في الخانة  الأسوأ.

وأضافت :"دنست ابنتك طوال سنوات طويلة، وما فعلته يعتبر انتهاكاً  هائلاً للثقة". وتابعت ان "وصف معاملتك لابنتك هو تقليل كبير من فداحته  ".

واعترف الرجل بتهمتي اعتداء على فتاة دون السادسة من العمر، و10 تهم  بسفاح القربى وتهمة اعتداء عام.

وحكم على الرجل بالسجن 22 سنة و5 أشهر،  ويفترض به أن يقضي منها 18 سنة قبل أن يسمح له بالتقدم بطلب للإفراج عنه .

 :evil:  هذا مو ينسجن 22 سنه هذا عقابه تقطيع لحمه والتعذيب حتى الموت

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مقتل شاب سعودي في لندن

فتحت مساء امس الثلاثاء شرطة لندن التحقيق في قضية مقتل شاب سعودي (32 عاماً) في  أحد الفنادق الشهيرة الواقعة في طريق مرلبون وسط لندن .


وبحسب ما ذكر  المتحدث الرسمي باسم الشرطة، فإن الشرطة وجدت القتيل وقد تعرض لإصابة قاتلة في  الرأس وإصابات أخرى متفرقة أدت إلى مقتله، ويشتبه بأن القضية لها علاقة بالسرقة.  


ونوَّه إلى الشرطة ألقت القبض على شخص مشتبه به يبلغ من العمر (30  عاماً) تتوقع أن يكون له علاقة بمقتل الشاب ولا يزال رهن الاعتقال  .


وقال المتحدث باسم الشرطة لوسائل الإعلام: " إن الشرطة تلقت عند  الساعة الرابعة و50 دقيقة بلاغاً عن العثور على جثة رجل في الطابق الثالث في فندق  لاند مارك أحد أشهر الفنادق اللندنية، وتم التحرك على الفور مع فرق طبية، إلا أن  الشاب كان قد فارق الحياة" .


وذكر المتحدث أن القتيل شاب من السعودية  إلا أنه رفض الكشف عن اسمه، مؤكداً أنه سيتم إبلاغ ذويه عن طريق السفارة في لندن  .


وينتظر المحققون نتائج تشريح الجثة لمعرفة الأسباب التي أدت إلى  إصابته بجروح في الرأس وأدت إلى وفاته .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*مواطن كويتي اشتكى زوجته القاسية على ابنهما 
*


وفي واقعة غريبة من نوعها تقدم مواطن الى مخفر العدان وقال لرجال الامن ان زوجته  التي لاتزال على ذمته اعتدت بالضرب على ابنهما الصغير وطلب تسجيل قضية ضدها ارفقها  بتقرير طبي عن اصابات تعرض لها الابن.
وابلغ رجال الامن ان زوجته فقدت اعصابها  وضربت الطفل ضرباً مبرحاً مااستدعى نقله الى المستشفى وعلاجه وسجلت قضية وتم  استدعاء الوالدة للتحقيق معها في واقعة الاعتداء على ابنها.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

أترك المجال لبقية فريق النشره لإضافة مالديهم من أخبار

ابو طارق & شبووك & ملووك

إن تمكنت ستكون لي عوده في وقت لاحق لإضافة ما استجد من أخبار اليوم

طقس القطيف في هذه الساعه 8 و23  دقيقه صباحا ً:

درجة الحراره /14مئويه

نسبة الرطوبه / 87 %

سرعة الرياح / 2 كم / ساعه

اتجاه الرياح /جنوبيه شرقيه

الرؤيه / 8 كم

----------


## ابو طارق

*لص يسرق مهر العروس ويعرقل الزواج*

استولى لص في منطقة الصليبية في الكويت على مبلغ 4000 دينار ومجوهرات بقيمة 1800 دينار من مركبة في منطقة الصليبية احضرها رجل خليجي ليدفع مهر عروسه.
وحسب مصدر امني فإن رجلا حضر الى الكويت ليتمم حفل زفافه ويدفع مهر عروسه البالغ 4000 دينار ومجوهرات بقيمة 1800 دينار وتركها في مركبته وبعودته اليها فوجئ بتعرضها للكسر واختفاء المبلغ والمجوهرات.
تم ابلاغ عمليات وزارة الداخلية فانتقل الى الموقع رجال مخفر الصليبية وتم انتداب الادلة الجنائية ورفع البصمات عن المركبة وتحديد هوية اللص، وسجلت قضية أحيلت على رجال المباحث للتحري عن الجاني.

----------


## ابو طارق

*تونسي يهدد خاله بالقتل باسم "حزب الله" للحصول على نصيبه من كنز موهوم*

لم يجد شاب تونسي وسيلة لتهديد خاله للحصول على نصيبه من كنز موهوم، سوى استعارة اسم "حزب الله" لإضفاء الجدية على تهديده.
وذكرت صحيفة "الصباح" التونسية امس، ان "الشاب الذي يقطن في ضاحية المروج بتونس العاصمة، عمد إلى تهديد خاله بالقتل هو وعائلته عبر رسالة مكتوبة بخط يده، ونسبها إلى حزب الله".
وأوضحت "الصباح" ان "هذا الشاب طلب من خاله في الرسالة تسليمه 230 ألف دولار، ادعى أنها نصيب والدته من الكنز الذي وجده خاله بأرض ورثاها سويا عن والدتهما، وحذره من أن عدم الإستجابة لهذا الطلب سيعرضه وأفراد عائلته للقتل والخطف من عناصر الحزب المذكور".
غير أن الخال لم يتردد في رفع شكوى بهذا الشأن إلى أحد مراكز الشرطة، حيث تم إعتقال ابن شقيقته الذي اعترف بما نُسب إليه، وذكر أنه كان يعتزم التبرع بالمبلغ المذكور إلى "حزب الله" في حال حصوله عليه.

----------


## ابو طارق

*"ناسا" تطلق مرصداً حرارياً لمسح الشمس*

أطلقت "وكالة الطيران والفضاء القومية" "ناسا" قمرا صناعيا في مهمة فضائية كلفتها 856 مليون دولار لدراسة الشمس بشكل تفصيلي غير مسبوق وستكون النتائج متوافرة مجاناً على هاتف "آي فون" الجوال.
وأطلق على هذا القمر الصناعي اسم "المرصد الحراري الشمسي". وقام عدد من العلماء البريطانيين بتصميم محتوياته ويهدف إلى القيام بمسح للشمس.
ويتوقع العلماء في "ناسا" أن "تغير هذه المهمة ما نعرفه عن الفيزياء الشمسية وتسلط الضوء على أسباب الاضطرابات التي تحدث فوق سطح الشمس حيث تصل سرعة العواصف فيها إلى مليون ميل في الساعة، مع انفجارات شمسية تندلع بقوة تصل إلى قوة ملايين من القنابل النووية، إضافة إلى تشكل غيوم تصل أوزانها إلى مليارات الاطنان ناجمة عن احتدام الغازات المؤينة عليها".
فعن طريق فهم أسباب الأنشطة الشمسية التي تتسبب في عواصف جيو- مغناطيسية قادرة على إيقاف عمل شبكات الكهرباء والاتصالات على الأرض، يأمل العلماء ابتكار نماذج للتنبؤ بطقس الفضاء . 
وضمن هذا السياق، أوضح البروفسور ريتشارد هاريسون العالم من "مختبر روثرفورد ابليتون" في أوكسفورد شاير البريطانية والذي كان وراء تصميم محتويات هذا المرصد الفضائي، أنه "من الممكن لكتلة اكليلية مقذوفة من الشمس أن تحمل مليارات الاطنان من المواد الشمسية إلى الفضاء بسرعة تصل إلى مليون كيلومتر في الساعة".
وأشار العالم هاريسون الى أن "حوادث من هذا النوع تعرض رجال الفضاء إلى جرعات كبيرة من الجسيمات القاتلة وبإمكانها أن تعطل عمل الأقمار الصناعية وتتسبب في تعطل شبكات الطاقة الكهربائية والاتصالات على سطح الأرض".
لذلك فإنه من خلال دراسة أنشطة الشمس يمكن للعلماء أن يحسنوا من توقعاتهم للعواصف الشمسية ويجدوا طرائق جديدة لحماية الأنظمة التكنولوجية على الأرض.
وتعتزم "وكالة الطيران والفضاء القومية" الأميركية أن تخزن البيانات والصور مجاناً في تطبيق آي فون المعروف باسم 3 D Sun (الشمس بثلاثة ابعاد)، ومن المتوقع أن يبدأ عمل المرصد الشمسي خلال 60 يوماً فقط.

----------


## ابو طارق

*البابا "مرشح للفوز" ضمن جوائز الموسيقى البريطانية*

أعرب المستشار البابوي للموسيقى المونسنيور بابلو كوليني عن قناعته بأن صوت البابا بندكتس السادس عشر "لديه كل ما يلزم للفوز بجائزة ". 
وينافس البابا في جوائز الموسيقى البريطانية للعام الحالي عن فئة أفضل ألبوم كلاسيكي، وهي فئة خاضعة لتصويت الجمهور. وفي حال فوزه بالجائزة سيكون أول بابا يفوز بجائزة موسيقية خلال جلوسه على الكرسي الرسولي.
وكان الفاتيكان قد قدم في شهر تشرين الثاني الماضي في إطار ندوة صحافية القرص المضغوط الذي يحمل عنوان "ألما ماتِر"، ويتضمن إلى جانب صوت البابا بندكتس السادس عشر، ثماني مقطوعات من الموسيقى الكنسية المعاصرة، فضلا عن صلوات وترانيم مريمية.
وأوضح كوليني الذي يشغل مدير أكاديمية الفنون بكاتدرائية القديس بطرس في تصريح لوكالة "آكي" الإيطالية للأنباء أن "البابا حتى الآن مرشح للفوز بالجائزة في القسم المخصص للموسيقى الكلاسيكية والتي سيعلن الفائز بها فى شهر أيارالمقبل وأن الصلاة التي تغنى بها البابا ستختبر من جميع النواحي مع باقي أعمال المنافسين". 
ووصف المونسنيور صوت البابا بانه "مثير للإهتمام" مشيرا الى أنه "نحن لا نتحدث فقط عن حبر أعظم ولكن أيضا عن رجل له إهتمامات موسيقية لكونه عازف بيانو جيد".

بدل  ما يهتم  بالصلاة وشؤون  الناس 

يهتم بالموسيقى 

وهذا يعتبر  اكبر رجل دين مسيحي بالعالم

----------


## ابو طارق

*للرجال فقط: الزواج يزيد نسبة مدخولكم* 

كشفت دراسة حديثة أن "الرجال المتزوجين ترتفع دخولهم عن العزاب بأكثر من الثُلث، نظراً لأنهم يعملون بجهد أكثر". 
وعزا المسح، الذي أجرته «جامعة بيلفيلد» الألمانية، وشمل أكثر من 12 ألف شخص، الفجوة في الأجور إلى تبني المتزوجين نهجاً أكثر مهنية بعد الزواج.
وبرر الأكاديميون القائمون على البحث ذلك بالقول: «إن النتائج تشير إلى أن عدم الرضا من تدني مستوى الأجور يحفز المتزوجين لبذل المزيد من الجهد في عملهم، وهو ما يؤدي للارتقاء وزيادة الدخل»، وفق البحث الذي نشرته «ديلي ميل» البريطانية.

----------


## ابو طارق

*من "حب التسوق" ما قتل!*

قامت ثلاثة فتيات فرنسيات بتعذيب رجل في الخامسة والخمسين من العمر بأفظع أنواع التعذيب ليمنحهن الرقم السري لبطاقة الائتمان الخاصة به بدعوى حاجتهن إلى التسوق. 
واعترفت المراهقات، اللواتي تبلغ أعمارهن الرابعة عشرة والخامسة عشرة والسابعة عشرة على التوالي، وينتمين إلى مدينة غرينوبل (جنوب شرق فرنسا)، بالواقعة وتم نقلهن إلى سجن الأحداث ريثما يقدمن للمحاكمة بتهم الابتزاز وممارسة التعذيب الوحشي. 
لكن المراهقات لم يبدين أي نوع من الندم على فعلتهن، وكل ما صدر عنهن أنهن أردن التبضع فحسب. 
ولم تتضح حتى الآن خلفيات الحادث، إلا أن الفتاة ذات الخمسة عشر عاما قالت إنها كانت تتردد بانتظام على الرجل الذي يعيش وحده في أحد المساكن الشعبية، ويعاني اهتزازات نفسية. 
وأوضحت أنها وصديقتيها ضربن الرجل على رأسه بمطرقة وطعنّه بسكين كانت معهن وخلعن ملابسه ليطفئن في ظهره سجائر مشتعلة، ثم ختمن جولتهن الوحشية بقلب مسكنه رأسا على عقب. وقامت إحدى الفتيات بتمزيق غضاريف ركبة أحد رجال الشرطة أثناء إلقاء القبض عليهن.

----------


## ابو طارق

*اخبار اليوم يغلب عليها طابع العنف* 

*من القتل الى الشجار الى حوادث السير* 

*ظاهرة الشجار ومجموعات الشباب يجب* 

*على الدولة ايجاد حل لها والا سوف تتطور* 

*ويصبح هناك عصابات كبيرة وكثيرة وهذا يضر* 

*كثيرا بالمجتمع المدني* 

*يسلموا ابنتي* 

*شمعة تحترق* 

*على هذا النقل الرائع صحيح انها اخيار* 

*غير سارة انما يجب ان نعرفها للموعظة* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*إذا ضربتك صديقتك فاضربها والعكس صحيح*

تدحض دراسة جديدة الاعتقاد السائد أن المرأة هي دائماً ضحية العنف عندما يختلف عاشقان حول أمر ما، وتؤكد الدراسة أنه في الكثير من الحالات تكون المرأة هي المعتدية والرجل هو الضحية.
واشرات الأستاذة ساندرا سيث، من جامعة كنساس، الى إن معظم الأبحاث والدراسات السابقة ركزت على الرجل على أنه هو المعتدي والمبادر الى الإساءة ضد المرأة، وأهملت دور المرأة في هذا المجال. 
وأضافت "أظهرت معظم الأبحاث أن ضحايا العنف النسائي من الذكور يعانون الكآبة والقلق الشديدين والمشاكل الدراسية أكثر من نظرائهم الذين لا يتعرضون لهذه المشاكل".
واعلنت سيث ان ابحاثها تشير إلى أن طلاب الكليات الأميركية من الأناث والذكور هم ضحايا العنف المتبادل.
ووجدت الباحثة وطالبتها السابقة في معهد فرجينيا للتكنولوجيا كولين بايكر أن العنف يستولد العنف بين الذكور والاناث، موضحة "إذا ضربتك صديقتك فإن ذلك يجعلك تشعر بالرغبة بضربها أيضاً والعكس هو الصحيح".
ولاحظت الدراسة التي نشرت في دورية "العدائية وسوء المعاملة والأذى النفسي" أن العنف الذي يمارسه الطلاب الجامعيون ضد بعضهم لا يمكن مقارنته بالعنف بين الأزواج أو الذين يتقاسمون حياتهم معاً، إذ يكتفي الطالب أو الطالبة الجامعية بدفع أو صد الصديق ولكن من دون أن يتسبب ذلك بأي أذى له.

----------


## ابو طارق

*لتخلفه عن سداد أكثر من مليوني دولار لمستثمر*
*"مذكرة جلب" بحق المليونير الإماراتي سليمان الفهيم*
**


*دبي- جمعة عكاش* 

*أكد رئيس المحكمة العقارية في دبي، عبدالقادر موسى، وجود "مذكرة جلب" بحق المليونير الإماراتي، سليمان الفهيم.*

*وقال موسى في اتصال  إن المحكمة انتهت من المذكرة، بسبب مطالبات مالية على الفهيم"، إلا أنه أضاف: "لا أعرف إذا تم تعميم مذكرة الإحضار أم لا".* 

*وتطالب المحكمة الفهيم برد مبالغ مالية تفوق مليوني دولار لمستثمر من أذربيجان، على خلفية نزاع على عقارات.*

*وتشمل مطالبات المحكمة أيضا تكلف الفهيم بالرسوم والمصاريف القانونية للمحكمة، إلى جانب فرض غرامة تأخير عن كل يوم يتخلف فيه عن السداد.* 

*وتشير وسائل إعلام محلية إلى أن الفهيم موجود حالياً خارج الدولة، وقام بتسييل أصول كان يمتلكها في الإمارات.* 

*يشار إلى أن سليمان الفهيم كان مالكاً لنادي بورتسموث الإنكليزي قبل بيعه، وكان الرئيس التنفيذي السابق لشركة "هيدرا" العقارية في أبوظبي، وسبق أن حصل على 5 جوائر من مجلس الشيوخ الأمريكي من ضمنها جائزة أفضل مطور عقاري لعام 2008، وصنف من قبل مجلة "أريبيان بيزنس"، ضمن أقوى 100 شخصية عربية.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الأربعاء 03 ربيع الأول 1431هـ - 17 فبراير 2010م*

*الوزيرة الأميركية تأخرت كثيراً عن موعدها كلينتون تلتقي 100 طالبة سعودية في حوار خاص بجدة*


**
**
*كلينتون تلتقي الطالبات السعوديات* 
*أكثر من مائة سيدة غالبيتهن العظمى من الطالبات الجامعيات كن على موعد خاص مع وزيرة الخارجية الأميركية هيلاري كلينتون ضمن لقاء خاص في كلية دار الحكمة بجدة، نقلا عن تقرير لصحيفة "الشرق الأوسط" اللندينة الأربعاء 17-2-2010.*

*كلينتون التي اختارت التوقف في جدة ضمن جولتها الشرق أوسطية التي بدأتها من الدوحة الأحد الماضي مرورا بالرياض اختارت تلبية دعوة الكلية لتلتقي الطالبات أمس الثللاثاء ضمن توجه خاص لتطوير العلاقات بين المجتمعين مفضلة أن يتمحور الحديث حول التعليم ودور المرأة في التنمية بدلاً من السياسة.*

*وانتظرت السيدات أكثر من ساعتين وزيرة الخارجية الأميركية التي تأخرت عن موعدها ما دفع ثلث الحاضرات للمغادرة.*

*وقال أحد المنظمين إنها فرصة العمر لتبادل الآراء مع "أقوى النساء وأكثرهن شعبية" في العالم.*

*وتحدثت كلينتون لمدة تقارب الساعة مع الحاضرات، مشيرة إلى أن اختيارها مكان اللقاء الأكاديمي يتوافق مع أهدافها من الزيارة، والتي تتطلع بشكل أكبر إلى تطوير علاقات المجتمع السعودي والأميركي، لا على المستوى القيادي والسياسي فقط، ولكن على الصعيد الإنساني والاجتماعي والأكاديمي بشكل خاص.*

*وقالت إن وجودها ضمن صرح تعليمي يعكس إيمانها وقناعتها بأن المرأة والفتاة هي بالفعل رقم صعب في ما يتعلق بتطوير وتنمية أي مجتمع، وبالتالي فإن تطوير تعليمها وتحصيلها الأكاديمي يجب أن يكون ضرورة ملحة وعلى جانب كبير من الأولوية والأهمية.*

*وعلى الرغم من العناية الفائقة التي أحيط بها اللقاء، ومنع الصحافيين والصحافيات من طرح الأسئلة، والسماح للطالبات فقط بالمداخلة وطرح الأسئلة ربما للتأكد من أن النقاشات تدور حول السياق الذي حددته كلينتون من البداية للقاء؛ فإن السياسة وبخاصة سياسة الولايات المتحدة الأميركية في المنطقة كانت حاضرة بقوة من خلال أسئلة الطالبات.*

*تجدر الإشارة إلى أن كلينتون بدأت يوماً حافلاً في جدة بعد وصولها من الرياض، إذ تم استقبالها أولاً من قبل أمير منطقة مكة المكرمة، الأمير خالد الفيصل في مكتبه، وجرى خلال اللقاء تبادل للأحاديث الودية والموضوعات ذات الاهتمام المشترك بين البلدين بحضور كل من الدكتور عبد العزيز الخضيري وكيل إمارة منطقة مكة المكرمة، والدكتور عقاب اللويحق مدير مكتب أمير منطقة مكة، وسفير أميركا لدى المملكة جيمس سميث.*

----------


## فرح

يسلمووو شموووع ياااعمري 
الواااالد الغااالي ابو طــارق
كل الشكر لمجهوووودكم الطيب 
اممممم كل الاخبااااار متعبه وششششكلي اتأثر بها واااايد
 :embarrest: 
دمتم ودااااام نهر عطاااائكم المميز
موفقيييين

----------


## ليلاس

* جزيل الشكر لمجهودكما المميز ..*

*شمعة تحترق ..*

*أبو طارق ..*

*الله يعطيكم الف عافية ..*

*لا خلا و لاعدم ..*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ابو طاارق ..






> *لص يسرق مهر العروس ويعرقل الزواج*



مسكيين تلاقيه اللحين محتاس بعمره موعارف شيسوي هي على الفشله والموقف المحرج مع العروس واهلها

والا على فلوسه اللي انسرقت  

بس يعني السالفه فيها شي  :huuh:  ليش مو يكون السارق شخص عارف بأمر هالمبلغ والذهبات 





> وذكر أنه كان يعتزم التبرع بالمبلغ المذكور إلى "حزب الله" في حال حصوله عليه.



 :bigsmile:   كثر منهااا 
وبعدين ليش وجه التهديد بإسم حزب الله اخاف بس انه يكون من اللي يعتقدوا انو الحزب شغلته بس القتل !!




> *البابا "مرشح للفوز" ضمن جوائز الموسيقى البريطانية*



 :bigsmile:  يناسبه (خدعوها بقولهم حسناء ) يعني اغروه بكلمات المديح وزينوا له السالفه




> نحن لا نتحدث فقط عن حبر أعظم ولكن أيضا عن رجل له إهتمامات موسيقية لكونه عازف بيانو جيد".



ماااشاء الله عازف بيانو بعد والله هالبابا متعدد المواهب  :toung:  زين اكتشفوه قبل لايموت 





> *للرجال فقط: الزواج يزيد نسبة مدخولكم*



بكرا المفاجيع اللي هنا يصدقو حالهم ويطلعوا فتوه مبنيه على هالدراسه توصي بالزواج المتعدد لزيادة نسبة الدخل .





> في الكثير من الحالات تكون المرأة هي المعتدية والرجل هو الضحية



لحد الآن ماوصل هالشي عندنا يعني اتوقع قريب  :bigsmile:  هو اللحين في الدول العربيه وخصوصا مصر
يعني جاي قريب  :deh: 







> *اخبار اليوم يغلب عليها طابع العنف* 
> 
> *من القتل الى الشجار الى حوادث السير* 
> 
> *ظاهرة الشجار ومجموعات الشباب يجب* 
> 
> *على الدولة ايجاد حل لها والا سوف تتطور* 
> 
> *ويصبح هناك عصابات كبيرة وكثيرة وهذا يضر* 
> ...



لو كانت الدوله حابه تشوف حل كانت شافت من زمااان أو ممكن اللي ممكن يشوف حل مو داري اصلا عن شي

 كل يوم الوضع بإزدياد والبلد كلها من سيء الى أسوأ

بالذات القطيف وأخصها لأنها ديرتي اشعر الامان انعدم فيها حتى وانت في بيتك تتوقع أي لحظه تتعرض لهجوم

 مسلح أو سرقه أو اعتداء ، وانت بالشارع ممكن احد يهاجمك وقدام الناس

ومافي احد من اللي حواليك يتجرأ يساعدك أو يحميك . . حتى الدول المحتله ما اظن توصل لهالحال .

خليهم ساكتين لحد ماتخرب البلد أكثر ويجيهم الدور إن شالله


يبعد عنا وعنكم كل سوء ياارب ويحفظ الجميع

يسلموو باباتي كل الشكر لجهودك الكبيره

لاعدمنااك

----------


## شمعه تحترق

فرووحه ..

يسلمك ويحفظك ياارب

بعد عمري اسم الله على قلبك حبيبتي

وتسلمي لي ياارب وتدوم لنا هالطله

مووفقه دووم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ليلاااس ..

يعافيك ياارب

الشكر لتواصلك حبيبتي

تسلمي ويدوم لنا هالتواصل

مووفقه دووم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

شخصيات سنية وشيعية تلتقي في القطيف وتناقش «فقه التعايش في  الشريعة الاسلامية»

 


في «الملتقى الفقهي السنوي الأول»

نظم مركز الفقاهة للدراسات والبحوث الفقهية بالقطيف الخميس وعلى مدى يومين في  جامع الكوثر بصفوى "الملتقى الفقهي السنوي الأول" بعنوان «فقه التعايش في الشريعة  الإسلامية».

وحضر الملتقى عدد كبير من الشخصيات الدينية والثقافية ورجال أعمال من مختلف  مناطق المملكة.

بدأ اللقاء بتلاوة آيات من الذكر الحكيم ثم كلمة المركز التي ألقاها الشيخ علي  القطان وتحدث فيها عن أقامة المركز والمدرستين السنية والشيعية.

ودعا القطان في كلمته لسد الباب والثغرات على المتطرفين وترك السباب والشتائم  ومد جسور التواصل بين أبناء الوطن وربطهم بالعلاقة الحميمة والتعايش المشترك  والتقارب الحميم.

وألقى كلمة المشاركين الأستاذ الدكتور في كلية الشريعة بالاحساء محمد الهرفي  والذي ركز في كلمته على الآيات والأحاديث التي تركز على الأخوة ودعا بعدم الصراع  بين المسلمين وحث على توحد الأمة وتوحد كلمة السنة والشيعة والقضاء على الخلاف وقال  إن أعظم خصائص الدين الإسلامي هو التسامح بين المؤمنين ونوه على أن الجميع مواطنون  في هذه البلاد.

وأوضح الشيخ حسن الصفار في ورقة التي تحمل عنوان «التأسيس للتسامح الديني» أن  الأمة في كل يوم تزداد أملاً ونوراً بالوحدة وقال إن أسوأ التحديات التي تواجه  الأمة هو تحدي الاستقرار الاجتماعي ودعا لذلك وعدم التجزئة والاختلاف.

وقال الصفار أن هناك من يريد إشعال الأمة والاحتراق بين المسلمين ودعا لتحمل  الجميع المسئولية وترك التصريحات والفتاوى التي تفرق الأمة ويجب ضخ روح التسامح وبث  روح التعاون بين أمتنا.
ولفت بعدم أشعار أبناء الوطن بعملية التميز الطائفي ويجب أن تكون هناك ثقافة  وتوجيه من علماء الدين يدعون فيه أبناء الوطن إلى التسامح والتعايش.

وأكد الصفار أن هناك من يتواجد في المملكة العربية السعودية من الفريقين من يبعث  على الأمل في ذلك فهناك علماء ومفكرين يبدون استنكارهم في تجزئة وتفرقة أبناء الوطن  وهذا هو من يبعث الأمل في هذا الوطن.

وقال رجل الأعمال عبدالله البابطين في مداخلة له أن هذا الخلاف لا يتواجد قبل 50  سنة وعلق الشيخ الصفار أن الناس بدئوا يتوجهون لنيل حقوقهم السياسية والاجتماعية  وأن سبب حالة الوعي والانفتاح على الثقافات الأخرى فعرفوا الناس أن لهم حقوق فبدئوا  بالتحرك لنيل حقوقهم ودعا بالاعتدال بين جميع الأطراف. 

وتطرق الدكتور محمد الهرفي من كلية الشريعة بالاحساء في ورقته التي تحمل عنوان  «الوحدة الإسلامية بين السنة والشيعة» حول الآيات القرآنية والأحاديث النبوية التي  تدعو إلى التقارب والأخوة كما ركز على النقل التاريخي والنقل من مؤلفات وكلمات  العلماء من الفريقين والتي تهتم بعدم تكفير أحداً من المسلمين.

وقال الهرفي أن الواجب الشرعي والعقلي أن يتكاتف المسلمين بكل قوة كما تكاتفوا  من قبل في سائر أحوالهم والتي تشكل القوة للمسلمين.

وأعتبر الهرفي أهمية الأخوة وضرورة التسامح والتآخي بين جميع أصحاب المذاهب  الإسلامية.

وأعتبر الهرفي أنه منذ 30 سنة أسست نخبة فاضلة من كبار علماء المسلمين دار  التقريب بين المذاهب الإسلامية كما وضعت أبحاثاً وكتباً حول الفقه والمذاهب  الإسلامية.

وتعرض الهرفي لمداخلة من الحضور بقول أليس التوترات السياسية لها أسباب في  الاختلاف والذي علق عليه الدكتور أن التوتر له أسبابه وأبرز دور النخب في حل هذا  التوترات والتي أعتبرها الهرفي الميزان الذي يطمأن الناس ويبث روح الأمل وقال أن  دور الإعلام سلبي وأوجد الأمل بالوصول لأعلام إيجابي حول ذلك. 

وبين الشيخ حسين العايش في ورقته التي تحمل عنوان «التعايش السلمي في فكر أهل  البيت» أن الاختلاف بين الناس أمراً طبيعياً والاختلاف يترتب عليه نواحي إيجابية  وسلبية.

ودعا العايش لاستغلال النواحي الايجابية فقال يجب أن يكون هناك رقي ونضج في  الأفكار فالاختلاف يصل الفكر الإنساني إلى التطور والرقي فلا يستطيع أحداً أن يلغي  أحداً دون أن تترتب عليه سلبيات تعود بالضرر على الجميع.

وأكد العايش أن الأئمة من أهل البيت لهم جهد في توحيد الأمة بغض النظر عن  اختلافهم في أفكارهم وسلوكياتهم ومذاهبهم وبنو وحدة المسلمين فدعوا للمعاشرة  بالحسنى والتعامل الأخلاقي والذي أعتبر دليل على التعايش السلمي فالمعاملة السيئة  تؤدي إلى التنافر وبالعكس فالمعاملة الحسنة تؤدي إلى التقارب والاحترام  المتبادل.

وأشار العايش بعد مداخلة من الحضور حول هل يكون الحل بالمجتمع المدني فأجاب أن  العلماء يشكلون حصانة وسياج وثقافة للأمة فالتعايش السلمي حو الحل للتقارب والألفة  والاحترام بين أبناء الأمة.

كما حاضر في الليلة الثانية نخبة من العلماء والمثقفين وركزوا في أطروحاتهم  المحتوى الذي حمله شعار هذا الملتقى وهو فقه التعايش في الشريعة الإسلامية.

 وخرج الملتقى  بتوصيات أهمها:

• أولاً: حثُّ أتباع مختلف  المكونات والمذاهب الإسلامية على التواصل العلمي المؤسس لمناخ التعايش بين  المسلمين.

• ثانياً: ضرورة تشجيع البرامج  واللقاءات والفعاليات ذات النفس الوحدوي بغية تعزيز كلمة المسلمين ورصِّ  صفوفهم.

• ثالثاً: ضرورة التواصل مع  الحكومات الإسلامية بغية ترغيبها في تبني مشروع التعايش العابر لكلّ ِالاختلافات  العقدية والفكرية وغيرها، وتجريم حاضني ومروجي العنف والكراهية.

• رابعاً: التركيز على أهمية  تبني وسائل الإعلام «بأنواعها وأشكالها المتعددة» للخطاب المعتدل، وحظر نشر أو بث  خطاب التخوين والتكفير والتبديع.

• خامساً: الاتصال بالقائمين  على مناهج التعليم في الدول الإسلامية، وحثهم على تنقيتها من كلِّ ما يثير البغضاء  والتنافر ويغذي الطائفية الانقسام.


 :noworry:  والله ناس متأملين ومعولين خير على هالملتقى وعلى الحوار الوطني 

والله العالم انو في من يستغلهم ليكونوا صوره  يوريها العالم واذا انتهت المهمه كُشف القناع وكشروا عن الانياب.. يالله خل نتأمل احنا بعد خير
يمكن تُفرج هالمره

----------


## شمعه تحترق

متشددون سلفيون يوزعون منشورات مضادة للامام السيستاني


غلاف المطوية التي وزعها متشددون في الدمام والاحساء

موقع تكفيري: قمنا بجمع مطوية عن "الزنديق الفاجر" وطبعناها  بكمية تتجاوز مئات الآف.
شرع متشددون سلفيون بتوزيع منشورات طائفية مضادة للمرجع الديني الإمام السيد علي  السيستاني فيما اعتبروه مناصرة لرجل الدين السعودي المتشدد الشيخ محمد العريفي الذي  هاجم المسلمين الشيعة قبل أسابيع.
وذكر شهود عيان لشبكة راصد الاخبارية أن عناصر متشددة شوهدت وهي توزع الآلاف من  مطوية بعنوان"حقائق عن السيستاني" في شوارع مدينة الدمام ومراكز تجارية في الأحساء.  
وتبنى اعداد وطباعة المطوية بألوان فاخرة موقع الكتروني يزعم الدفاع عن السنة  ويشرف عليه سلفيون سعوديون. 
وذكر الموقع أن المطوية المضادة للامام السيستاني تعد أولى طلائع نصرة المتشدد  العريفي "فنحن قوم لا نترك مشايخنا يواجهون البغي والظلم والعدوان" بحسب تعبير  الموقع.
وأشار محرر الموقع "قمنا بجمع مطوية عن الزنديق الفاجر وطبعناها بكمية تتجاوز  مئات الآف".
وتضمنت المطوية التي تصدر غلافها صورة معتمة لمعمم شيعي جملة من الفتاوى الدينية  للامام السيستاني في مجالات العقائد والسياسة والاجتماع والتي اعتبرها معدو المطوية  تدين المرجع الامام.
وكان المتشدد العريفي وجه ضمن خطبة الجمعة في العاصمة الرياض قبل اسابيع اساءات  طائفية بالغة للمسلمين الشيعة وشخص الامام السيستاني الأمر الذي تسبب في موجة سخط  واسعة في الأوساط الشيعية داخل وخارج المملكة. 
وفي أول تعليق له على الحادثة دعا الامام السيستاني الاسبوع الماضي الخليجيين  الشيعة لحفظ أمن بلادهم ووحدتها وطلب المغفرة للشيخ العريفي وتجنب الفتن  الطائفية.
يشار إلى أن السلطات السعودية تغض الطرف عن العشرات من المواقع الالكترونية  التكفيرية التي تستهدف السعوديين الشيعة والصوفيين والليبراليين فيما تفرض حجبا  متكررا للعشرات من المواقع المناصرة للفئات الثلاث.
ويشرف على العديد من هذه المواقع التكفيرية رجال دين سعوديين كبارا يتقلد الكثير  منهم مناصب حكومية رسمية.


أرأيتم ينقاضون أنفسهم بأنفسهم ..
أسأل الله أن ينتقم لهذا العبد الصالح والعالم العامل وأن يسلط عليهم من لارحمهم

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مسااء الخير ...*
*شو هالاخباار اليوم ، اللهم ياكافي* 
*كل الاخبار في جهه والطفل اللي لقوه في الانابيب جهه ثانية عجيب والله هالبشر* 
*مافي قلبهم رحمة ابداً...*
*والوااحد يعيش ويشووف في الدنيا العجايب..*
*شمعة تحترق ، ابوطارق*
*الله يعطيكم الف عااافيه ع الاخبار*
*ماننحرم من جهوودكم*
*ودي وخالص التحايآ*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

شذااوي ..

يامساء الخيرات 

مسائك ورد

يعافيك حبيبتي ويحفظك من كل سوء

ولايحرمنا من هالتواصل أبدا

موفقه لكل خير

----------


## شمعه تحترق

فضيحه جديده في الهيئه ..

جلد موظف بهيئة الامر بالمعروف السعودية لجمعه بين ست  زوجات


قضت محكمة سعودية بجلد موظف بهيئة الامر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر 120 جلدة  لجمعه بين ست زوجات.
ونقل مسؤول في محكمة بلدة أحد المسارحة بمنطقة جازان في جنوب البلاد عن الرجل  قوله انه ليس متعلما بما يكفي لان يعرف ان الشرع لا يبيح للرجل الجمع بين اكثر من  اربع زوجات.
وأضاف المسؤول لرويترز "لم يصدقه القاضي. لم يصدقه أحد. أنا صراحة لم  أصدقه."
ومنعت المحكمة الرجل من تولي الخطابة وامامة المساجد ومنعته أيضا من مغادرة  المملكة لمدة خمس سنوات فضلا عن تكليفه بحفظ جزئين من القران الكريم.
وقال المسؤول ان الموظف وهو في الخمسينات من العمر "يعمل في ادارة حراسة  المبنى.. فهو له وظيفة خدماتية."
وقال الشيخ عبد المحسن القفاري المتحدث باسم الهيئة "يجب الاشارة الى أن الذي  ضبط وتحرى عن الرجل هو الهيئة." ولم يتسن الاتصال بالقاضي سلمان بن يحيى الودعاني  الذي أصدر الحكم للتعليق.
وقال مسؤول المحكمة "عناصر من الشرطة مرافقة بعناصر من الشرطة ضبطت الرجل مع  احدى زوجاته لكن الامر بالتحري في هذه القضية صدر من أمير منطقة جازان."






> ونقل عن الرجل  قوله انه ليس متعلما بما يكفي لان يعرف ان الشرع لا يبيح للرجل الجمع بين اكثر من  اربع زوجات.



 :bigsmile:  اما هذي كثررررر منها

----------


## شمعه تحترق

شرطة الخبر تبحث عن مجهولين نصبوا على  مواطنين واخذوا منهم مبالغ بغرض توظيفهم


كثفت شرطة الخبر مجهوداتها من اجل القبض على مجهولين قاموا بالنصب على عدد من  المواطنين وأوهموهم بإيجاد فرص عمل لهم نظير مبالغ مالية طائلة.
وقال العميد  يوسف بن احمد القحطاني الناطق الإعلامي لشرطة المنطقة الشرقية أن شرطة محافظة الخبر  تلقت عدة بلاغات من المواطنين حول هذا الأمر وقد قبض المدعى عليهما مبالغ ماليه  منهم نظير ذلك إلا أنهما لم يفيا بوعودهما وتم على الفور اتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة  وجار إحضارهما لمواجهتهما بالاتهامات.
من جهة أخرى تعرض أحد المشاغل النسائية  للسرقة وقامت صاحبته على الفور بتقديم بلاغ بالواقعة لشرطة جنوب الدمام،والتي تبين  لها دخول الجناة وسرقة أجهزة اليكترونية ومبالغ مالية منه.
وقد أفاد مواطن آخر  عن سرقة مبلغ مالي وأجهزة الكترونية أيضا من داخل منزله في وقت لاحق،مما دفع قسم  التحريات والبحث الجنائي إلى التعرف على الأسلوب الذي استخدم في الحادثتين والربط  بينهما وتوصل على اثر ذلك بالتعرف على شابين مشتبه بهما في الضلوع في هاتين  الحادثتين وتبين أنهما سعوديان 22سنه عمر كل منهما ،حيث تم اتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة  وتم إحالتهما وكامل الأوراق إلى فرع هيئة التحقيق والإدعاء العام لإكمال اللازم  بحقهما.

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

شموع ،، ابو طارق ..

بارك الله فيكم جميعاً ..

يعطيكم ربي الف عافيه ..

والمعذرة لضيق وقتي في التطوير ..

والا وضعت لكم لمساتي في الموضوع ..

كل المودة

----------


## شمعه تحترق

شبووك ..

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

يعافيك ويسلمك ياارب

معذور خيي وعساك عالقوه دووم

بإنتظار تواجدك ونتطلع لجديد الاخبار من ايديك

مووفق لكل خير

----------


## شمعه تحترق

السجن والجلد لناشر معلومات كاذبة عن مسؤول صحي بتبوك



أصدرت المحكمة الشرعية بمنطقة تبوك حكماً شرعياً يقضي بالسجن ستة أشهر والجلد ستين  جلدة على شخص قام بشكاوى كيدية ونشر معلومات كاذبة عن مسؤول بالشؤون الصحية بمنطقة  تبوك عبر أحد المواقع الإلكترونية الشهيرة. وتعود تفاصيل القضية إلى قبل عامين  عندما قامت إحدى الصحف الإلكترونية الشهيرة بعمل لقاء مع أحد الأشخاص ادّعى التظلّم  من المسؤول الصحي واتهمه بالاختلاس والسرقة والتزوير واستخدام نفوذه الوظيفي، حيث  تقدَّم المسؤول الصحي بشكوى للمحكمة الشرعية الجزائية بتبوك التي بدورها قامت  بالتحقيق بالشكوى من قبل الشرطة وهيئة التحقيق والادّعاء العام والاطلاع على نتائج  التحقيقات وبعد الجلسات بالمحكمة صدر الحكم الشرعي بالسجن والجلد. 

جدير  بالذكر أن المسؤول الصحي قام بالتنازل عن حقه الشرعي لوجه الله تعالى بعد تدخل  وسطاء الخير.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

صورة الزوج في وجهها الأول وصورة الزوجة في الوجه الثانى


باشرت محكمة الشارقة الشرعية بإصدار بطاقة إثبات زواج لجميع عقود  الزواج المبرمة بالمحكمة وضمن استراتيجية وزارة العدل الرامية إلى تقديم أفضل  الخدمات ولتسهيل إتمام سائر المعاملات الأخرى للأزواج .

وتتضمن البطاقة  معلومات أولية عن الزوجين تشمل الاسم والجنسية والهوية باللغتين العربية  والانجليزية وتحمل صورة الزوج في وجها الأول وصورة الزوجة في الوجه الثاني للبطاقة،  وتعتبر هذه البطاقة معتمدة لإثبات الزواج، وحيث أن جميع التفاصيل والتوقيعات موثقة  في المحكمة .

كما وتصدر البطاقة بناء على رغبة المتقدمين ولجميع الجنسيات من  مواطنين ووافدين وتعتبر اختيارية ولا يترتب على عدم حملها أي تبعات وتصدر بشكل  مجاني من دون أي رسوم .

 :bigsmile:  ياازينهم على هالفكره 
لكن اللي متزوج أكثر من وحده وين يودي صورة الثانيه  :toung:  واللي اكثر من زوجتين خخخ وورطه

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الإعدام لمصري قتل جاره وزوجته بسبب دجاجة



أحالت محكمة جنايات الإسماعيلية بمصر امس أوراق مواطن بالإسماعيلية إلى فضيلة مفتي  الديار المصرية لاخذ رايه فى اعدامه لإدانته بقتل جاره وزوجته بسبب مشاجرة نشبت  بينهم بسبب دجاجة. 

فقد قررت المحكمة برئاسة المستشار أحمد محمد الجنزوري  إلى فضيلة مفتي الديار المصرية لإقدامه على قتل جاره محمد محمد عبدالعزيز - 58 عاما  - وزوجته سماح عثمان محمود - 58 عاما - مستخدما سلاح آلي غير مرخص كان بحوزته خلال  تشاجرهم حول دجاجة هربت إلى منزل المتهم وخلال مطالبة المجني عليه بالدجاجة، نشب  خلاف بينهم فأطلق عددا من الرصاصات من سلاحه أدت إلى مصرع المجني عليه على الفور  وإصابة زوجته بإصابات خطيرة توفيت على اثرها خلال علاجها بمستشفى الإسماعيلية  العام، وإصابة أحد أقارب الزوجة محمد عثمان - 27 عاما - بإصابات خطيرة بالقدم  اليسرى. 

وكانت المحكمة قد تلقت تقريرا طبيا من الإدارة العامة للمجالس  النفسية بالطب الشرعي تفيد بعدم وجود أي مرض عقلي للمتهم، وأن حالته النفسية  مستقرة، مما حدا بالمحكمة لإصدار حكمها بإحالة أوراقه إلى المفتي

والله شايفه الشيطان ماشي شغله عالبني آدم هالفتره 
لأبسط سبب قتل .. قتل .. قتل  :huh:

----------


## شمعه تحترق

دخول آخر بروج فصل الشتاء السبت  المقبل


ذكرت الجمعية الفلكية بجدة انه وبمشيئة الله تعالى يدخل يوم السبت السادس من ربيع  الأول برج الحوت آخر بروج فصل الشتاء والذي يستمر إلى الرابع من ربيع الثاني  القادم. 

وبينت الجمعية : انه في هذا البرج يزيد النهار فيه 48 دقيقة بمعدل  دقيقة وثلاثة أخماس الدقيقة لليوم الواحد و تنتهي زيادة النهار ويتساوى مع الليل في  برج الحمل . ويضم هذا البرج ثلاثة أيام من سعد الذابح و 13 يوم سعد بلع و14 يوم سعد  السعود 

ويبدأ نوء سعد بلع في التاسع من ربيع الأول ويستمر حتى الحادي  والعشرين ويكثر فيه المطر بإذن الله تعالى وتبتدئ أيام ( العجوز ) في السادس من هذا  البرج ومدتها سبعة أيام ، ثلاثة أيام من شهر فبراير وأربعة من شهر مارس وبإذن الله  تعالى تقوى الرياح ويتكدر الجو.

من جهة أخرى يبدأ نوء سعد السعود في الثاني  والعشرين ويستمر حتى الرابع من ربيع الآخر يكثر فيه العشب ويزهر الورد ويورق الشجر  وتكثر الكماه وتكثر فيه العواصف.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

عطيف يتنازل عن معذبة طفله بالماء المغلي حفاظا على العائلة




تنازل والد الطفل إياد الذي تعرض لحروق في أجزاء من جسده  بالماء المغلي، على يد زوجة والده قبل أيام في المنطقة الشرقية، عن حقه الخاص بقسم  شرطة الثقبة بالخبر، بعد ضغوط مورست عليه من أهل زوجته للتنازل خوفا على مستقبل  طفلتيه منها، وهي التي تعمل ممرضة بأحد المستشفيات الحكومية.
وكشف المواطن محسن عطيف في لقاء نشر في أحد الصحف المحليه أول أمس أنه  بعد تلقيه خطابا من قسم الشرطة بمستشفى المجمع الطبي بالدمام، مرفقا به التقرير  الطبي لحالة طفله المصاب، توجه إلى شرطة الثقبة، التي ضبطت زوجته وحققت معها،  للتنازل عن القضية بعد تلقيه عهودا بأنها لن تعود لذلك وتؤذي طفله من زوجة ثانية،  والبالغ من العمر أربع سنوات ونصف سنة.
وأوضح والد الطفل  إياد بقوله: “تنازلت عن زوجتي وهي غير مقتنعة بذلك لأنها لم تكن تتوقع أن يصل الأمر  إلى الشرطة، بل غضبت لوصول القضية إلى الإعلام”.. وأضاف: “تنازلت رضوخا لمطالب  أهلها، وخوفا على مستقبل طفلتي منها، فالأولى عمرها سنة ونصف، والثانية ستة أشهر،  وللعلم فهي حامل بتوأم حاليا، وهذا ما جعلني أتغاضى عن جريمتها بحق طفلي”.
وزاد أنه بعد إخراج ابنه من المستشفى بخمسة أيام بدأت زوجته  تشعر بحالات خوف شديد واضطرابات في النوم، حتى أنها وصلت مرحلة انعدام النوم  تماما.
وتابع أبو أياد: “تلقيت منها عهودا كثيرة بألا تتعرض  لإياد ثانية، كما طلبت ألا أضرها، واعترفت بغليها لكمية كبيرة من الماء تصل إلى 16  لترا، ومن ثم سكبتها على جسد الطفل النحيل بطريقة تدريجية، وفي أنحاء متفرقة من  جسده لقصد إيذائه وتعذيبه”.. وأضاف: “هذا الاعتراف في أوراق التحقيق”.
وعن سبب إقدامها على ذلك ذكر عطيف: “بررت ذلك بأن إياد شاهد  ابنتها من أبيه ذات السنة والنصف وقد وضعت مسمارا في فمها ولم يمنعها، ما جعلها  تقدم على فعلتها ظنا منها أنه حاول ترك ابنتها تضع المسمار داخل فمها حتى  يؤذيها”.
ونوه: “حالة زوجتى النفسية سليمة، فهي لا تعاني أي  أمراض نفسية أو اضطرابات عصبية، فهي تعمل ممرضة بأحد المستشفيات الحكومية، ولا  تعاني أي مشاكل”.
وأشار والد الطفل أن ابنه يحتاج إلى عدة  عمليات تجميل، كما أخبره الطبيب، وأكد أنه كان يخبره بأن زوجة أبيه هي من فعلت ذلك،  وقال: “لم أكن أعير كلامه أي اهتمام ولم أصدقه ظنا بأنه يكن الكره لزوجته، لحين  كشفه لحقيقة الأمر، فتم تحرير شكوى في قسم الشرطة حول ذلك”.
وأضاف أبو أياد: “إن أم أياد متزوجة وتعيش في منطقة جيزان، وهو  الآن يعاني حالة طفله النفسية التي تأذت بسبب الحادثة، فهو ما زال يتذكر الموقف  بخوف شديد وفزع، وما زال يسأل عن سبب ما حدث معه من دون أن يجد له إجابة  مقنعة”.


 :huh:  يااربي اشهالقلب اللي قدر يأذي طفل شبه يتيم وأمانه بيدها  لا والقهر ممرضه يعني ينقال لها ملاك رحمه  :huh: 
وهالاب بأي عذر رح يعتذر لأبنه لما يكبر وتبقى آثار الحرق في جسده أو نفسيته

----------


## شمعه تحترق

توقعات بإقرار إعانة للعاطلين السعوديين قبل نهاية العام

ينتظر 269 ألف شاب سعودي عاطل يحملون شهادات الثانوية العامة والبكالوريوس نتائج  الدراسة التي لا تزال في مراحلها الأولى لإقرار صرف إعانة بطالة مقدرها ألف ريال،  وسط توقعات بأن هذا القرار سيمر بمخاض عسير قبل إقراره في بلد يعمل في سوقه 4  ملايين عامل، منهم 800 ألف لا يحملون أي مؤهلات مهنية، ولا يزال 10 ملايين شاب من  أبنائه دون سن 24 عاماً.


يرى مراقبون أن الظروف الحالية مواتية لإقرار  إعانة بطالة في المملكة، في ظل وجود استراتيجية لتوظيف السعوديين، والدولار الذي  يلعبه صندوق تنمية الموارد البشرية في تأهيل السعوديين، وارتفاع البطالة وبلوغها 10  %.

ويؤمل كثيراً من السعوديين على إقرار مجلس الشورى دراسة مقترح صرف إعانة  مالية للعاطلين "إعانة بطالة"، بعدما أيّد 105 أعضاء من أعضاء مجلس الشورى إعادة  دراسته، بعد فشله ثلاث مرات سابقة في كسب تأييد أعضاء المجلس (البرلمان السعودي)  الذي لا يزال جهة استشارية.

يأتي ذلك القرار نصراً لأكثر من 269 ألف شاب  سعودي عاطل، يحملون شهادات الثانوية العامة والبكالوريوس، بينما يوجد في سوق العمل  4 ملايين عامل، منهم 800 ألف عامل "أمّي " .

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السسسسلام عليكم |~
يالله 
شهـ الحوادث والصور ..!
عورت قلبي والله ..~
الله يرحمهم يآرب 
..شمعة "
مشششكور ة خيه 
وموفقة لكل خير

----------


## شمعه تحترق

طقس القطيف في هذه الساعه 10 و53  دقيقه مسائا ً:

درجة الحراره /19مئويه

نسبة الرطوبه / 77 %

سرعة الرياح / 2 كم / ساعه

اتجاه الرياح /جنوبيه شرقيه

الرؤيه / 16 كم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ريحاانوو ..

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله

اسم الله على قلبك حبيبتي

اني بعد تأثرت بصورة الشاب اللي التفت عليه السياره ومات فيها

الله يرحمه ويبعد عنا وعنكم شر الحوادث .

تسلمي بشووره    :toung:  و تسلم لي هالطله

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

القطيف: 506 حادث و3 ضحايا و43 مصاب في شهر صفر

تشير إحصائية أن عدد حوادث السير التي وقعت داخل نطاق محافظة القطيف خلال شهر صفر 1431هـ بلغ 506 حادث نتج عنها 3 وفيات و 43 إصابة.
وذكرت الإحصائية أنه اشتركت في الحوادث ما مجموعه 954 سيارة ، فيما بلغ عدد الحوادث من حيث وقوعها حسب الأيام 98 للسبت و85 للأحد و70 للاثنين و76 للثلاثاء و68 للأربعاء و61 للخميس و48 للجمعة.
أما السائقون المشتركون في الحوادث تبين أن 9 حوادث لمن أعمارهم تقل عن 19 سنة و163 لمن تتراوح أعمارهم بين 18- 30 و 226 لمن تتراوح أعمارهم بين 30 – 40 سنة و113 لمن هم ما بين 40 -50 سنة و43 لـ 50 فأكثر بينهم 598 سعودي والباقي أجانب من مختلف الجنسيات.
وبينت الإحصائية أن ما مجموعه 357 كان بسبب السرعة الزائدة و 54 بسبب التجاوز الغير نظامي و 39 بسبب الدوران الغير نظامي و8 قطع إشارة و 40 عدم انتباه و8 لأسباب أخرى.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

شبووك ..

يعطيك ألف عافيه عالخبريه

والله احصائيه تجيب الهم  

كل هذا في شهر واحد يصير 

الله يبعد عنا وعنكم شر الحوادث ويحفظ الجميع ياارب

مووفق دووم

----------

